# בלשון המשנה והתלמוד מתייחסת המילה



## S1234

Hi everyone

What does בלשון המשנה והתלמוד מתייחסת המילה mean? It is in the etymology of זבל:

מקור המילה הוא בלשון חז"ל. בלשון המשנה והתלמוד מתייחסת המילה "זבל" לחומרים אורגניים (הפרשות בעלי חיים ורקרבובית), בעוד המילה "אשפה" מתייחסת לפסולת במובנה הרחב יותר. בעברית המודרנית הפך השימוש במילה זבל, בנוסף להיותו כינוי ל"דשן", גם לכינוי אשפה ופסולת. ככינוי גנאי משמשת יותר המילה "זבל".

What does מתייחסת mean?

What does לשון mean? If it means "language" why didn't the author use שפה? Nobody uses לשון in the sense of language anymore. You always hear שפת האם and כמה שפות אתה יודע

Thanks


----------



## elroy

מתייחסת = related 

לשון is a synonym of שפה. It’s not true that לשון is no longer used to mean “language.”  שפה is the default, everyday word, but לשון is used too: דף בית - האקדמיה ללשון העברית.

לשון in this meaning feels more literary/formal to me.


----------



## Drink

I think in Modern Hebrew the distinction is that שפה is like Hebrew, English, French, Spanish, etc., whereas לשון is more like a stylist or historical variant. For example, "colloquial language" = לשון הדיבור and not שפת הדיבור.


----------



## elroy

לשון also means “language.”  In case it wasn’t obvious, I linked to the Academy of the Hebrew Language’s website because they use it in their *name* to refer to the Hebrew *language*. 

As I said, and as @amikama has confirmed, לשון meaning “language” is more formal/literary than שפה, and therefore less common.


----------



## Drink

Sure, but in the phrase לשון המשנה, one cannot say שפת המשנה instead. The latter would mean something different.


----------



## elroy

Yes, if you want to refer to a variety/dialect, you can use לשון but not שפה.  But if you want to refer to a language, שפה is the more common word, but both work.


----------



## Abaye

elroy said:


> Yes, if you want to refer to a variety/dialect, you can use לשון but not שפה.  But if you want to refer to a language, שפה is the more common word, but both work.


I'm not sure about this distinction. In the case of לשון המשנה (or לשון חכמים) this is idiomatic usage and therefore שפה would sound strange. But if someone asks me באיזו שפה כתובה המשנה I'd answer בשפה העברית כפי שדוברה בבתי המדרש של ימי בית שני ועד סוף המאה השנייה. Saying שפה is natural in such context. For me these two are synonyms where לשון is of higher register.


----------



## elroy

Abaye said:


> בשפה העברית כפי שדוברה בבתי המדרש של ימי בית שני ועד סוף המאה השנייה


That’s השפה העברית, which is a language, so that’s not at odds with my distinction.

If you wanted to refer to, say, Australian English, you couldn’t say השפה האוסטרלית, could you?  You could say השפה האנגלית כפי שהיא מדוברת באוסטרליה, but there, again, שפה refers to the English language.  הלשון האוסטרלית, on the other hand, would be conceivable, wouldn’t it (although probably not very likely)?


----------



## Abaye

elroy said:


> That’s השפה העברית, which is a language, so that’s not at odds with my distinction.
> 
> If you wanted to refer to, say, Australian English, you couldn’t say השפה האוסטרלית, could you?  You could say השפה האנגלית כפי שהיא מדוברת באוסטרליה, but there, again, שפה refers to the English language.  הלשון האוסטרלית, on the other hand, would be conceivable, wouldn’t it (although probably not very likely)?


Maybe my example above doesn't do the job, and yet for me לשון and שפה are synonyms and the decision to use one or the other is not based on language vs. dialect but on the context in general: idiomatically, high register, etc.
Not saying everyone uses these words like me.

I'd use the word ניב or (less often) להג to make sure it's dialect (vs. language).


----------



## elroy

Perhaps I haven’t been clear.  What I’m saying is this:

(1) When לשון means “language,” it is a synonym of שפה and (fixed expressions aside) the only difference is register, as you say.

(2) לשון can _also_, separately, be used more broadly to refer to a linguistic system / manner of speaking that is not (what we would typically call) a language.

The definitions here seem to support this.  The second corresponds to my (1), and the third corresponds to my (2).


----------



## Abaye

Take these examples:
שפתה של ברזיל היא פורטוגזית
לשונה של ברזיל היא פורטוגזית
שפתה/לשונה של ברזיל היא פורטוגזית בעגה דרום אמריקאית (the word עגה is yet another way to say dialect/slang)

All sound good to me, regardless of whether Brazilians talk a different dialect or (hypothetically, for this discussion) a different language compared to (European) Portuguese.

BTW, I'd don't say Milog is incorrect in this regard, yet wouldn't usually take Milog as a reliable reference.


----------



## elroy

All three of your examples sound good to me, too, because you say פורטוגזית, which is a language.  Whether it’s its own language or the same language as the one spoken in Portugal, it’s still a language, so both לשון and שפה work.

Now, let’s take something that is definitely not a language, at least not in the traditional sense of the word.  Which of the following work for you?

1a. לשון מעמד הפועלים
1b. שפת מעמד הפועלים

2a. לשון הצעירים באנגליה
2b. שפת הצעירים באנגליה

And what do you think of the Milog example (הספר כתוב בלשון סאטירית)? Does לשון sound good to you there?  Would שפה (also) sound good to you?


----------



## Abaye

Both words are good for me in the examples above because they refer generally to the way people talk.
On the other hand, both are bad in these examples:
פשוטי העם במזרח לונדון מדברים בלשון הקוקנית
פשוטי העם במזרח לונדון מדברים בשפה הקוקנית
They sound bad because knowing that Cockney is a dialect and not a language, my ear expects a word that specifically means dialect.

Added: הספר כתוב בלשון/שפה סאטירית sounds ok to me either way. Again it's because the word refers to expressing ideas and not specifically to language/dialect.


----------

